# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Всплывающий баннер Trojan.Win32.bkiu (заявка №111633)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Вирус блокирует google chrome полностью, а так же частично
IE , Mozzilla fire fox и opera. В них выходит сообщение:

Браузер зафиксировал попытки внесения изменений в его работу. 
Во избежание кражи конфиденциальной информации, паролей и финансов в электронных системах
 рекомендуем немедленно установить последнее обновление безопасности браузера.
Trojan.Win32.bkiu
– Предназначен для кражи паролей (в том числе ВКонтакте, Одноклассники.ру) и загрузки на зараженный ПК новых вредоносных программ
Для безопасного продолжения работы необходимо обновить браузер
KB2735122 – Обновление безопасности (08.11.2010) (*Критическое обновление)
KB1971384 – Обновление баз фишинговых сайтов (12.11.2010)
Дата обращения: 24.09.2011 12:01:22
Номер заявки: 111633

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

